# 2 placentas



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is my 6th kidding season. I've had 100's of kids born over the years and only one had 2 placentas after kidding, she had 2 kids, one placenta then a third and another placenta. It's always been my kinda go to on knowing when they are done.
This year oh my goodness! I just had my 7th doe kid and 4 of them have dropped 2 placentas.
Black doe 2 kids, placenta, 2 more kids another placenta
Cinabun 1 kid a placenta and then 3 half grown dead kids, there wasn't a second placenta on her but in assuming there should have been if things didn't go badly
Godiva 2 kids a placenta then a third kid another placenta 
Now Rosie just had twins and she didn't loose one between kids but she just got done expelling 2.
From my google search from what I understand is the uterus has 2 horns, each horn will make a placenta, and normally they will only drop eggs off one side, so that means, if this is true and I'm not confused, they are dropping eggs from both sides. But what would make them do that especially so many in one year? It's driving me crazy trying to figure it out. 
Looked back threw my notes these does never had lute before, I've had a few I had to give it to. They were hand bred, well Godiva was bred threw the fence, so it's not like they came into heat twice. Except for Cinabun the kids are the same age and size so no double breeding or anything. I just don't get it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you flush them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No and actually I did the opposite. I cut all their grain off a few months before breeding them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my first year with more than one placenta as well, it has me baffeled too.
I do flush about two weeks before breeding but no grain until they have birthed.
Just yesterday doe kidded trips & delivered 3 placentas! My girls usually only have one placenta.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I did not know this was such a super unusual thing, I have only been breeding goats for 4 years now, and only kid out 3-5 does a year, and have had two placentas happen twice now. One was a FF who had twins, one was last year she had quints, 4 DOA one alive. The 4 DOA the placenta they were on came out with the last dead kid, and was VERY pale and anemic. The one with the live kid was healthy and red looking.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My first kidding experience was trips with 3 placentas. But all of my other does have only had 1


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...that is strange that it's happening all of a sudden to so many. It must be the weather pattern :lol:


----------



## goatlady58 (Feb 23, 2016)

*2 placentas 2times?*

Along the subject of 2 placentas presenting at different times during the birth of multiples, has anyone ever experienced or heard of 2 DOAs and a placenta aborting 6wks early, then then live kids deliver at full term?
:brickwall:I am convinced my 2+yr old Boer doe who seems to have aborted 6wks before her due date is as large as she ever was and is continuing to develop an udder.This was to be her first pregnancy.Can this be happening?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I'm happy to see I'm not the only one with this going on lol but I'm still going to scratch my head till I figure it out. They have been on the same type of hay, which is alfalfa with weeds/grass mixed in mostly alfalfa for about a year and a half now. The only difference is I took the grain away and gave protein tubs which is actually less protein then the grain was. 
Nygoatmom you just might be right lol if I can't figure it out that's what I'm going with although this year was the closet to normal we have had in 5 years lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well at least you're having kids! :lol: I'm still waiting opcorn: so no placentas here!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol these are all my oops breedings lol I officially start the 21, at the time I was cursing bucks up and down the wall and have big plans to back a good buck pen but now that I have kids to snuggle maybe not lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have always had one placenta per kid...sometimes twin will share a large one..but usually i count one per kid before i relax...however not experienced placentas between kids....


----------



## jerseylover14 (Jan 29, 2017)

I just had a first time momma deliver triplets. Two premature, but live kids in one placenta. Then a third, full term kid in another placenta. This is the first time I have ever had kids born in different placentas. Although, this is my first year having Nigerian dwarf kids. I have had several years with Nubian, toggenburg, lamancha, and crosses of those three breeds.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Following


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

jerseylover14 said:


> I just had a first time momma deliver triplets. Two premature, but live kids in one placenta. Then a third, full term kid in another placenta. This is the first time I have ever had kids born in different placentas. Although, this is my first year having Nigerian dwarf kids. I have had several years with Nubian, toggenburg, lamancha, and crosses of those three breeds.


I'm confused...they aren't born IN the placenta...they are born in a water sac...the placenta typically drops after birthing...and looks totally different


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmm, how weird. This year I had a ff give birth to a single buckling and she had two placentas. I'm pretty sure this is the first time this has happened on my farm and I've been raising goats for about 3 years. Is it possible she lost a kid early on in the pregnancy? The buckling was pretty big (actually the biggest ever born here) but two placentas?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, your doe absorbed one kid early on. 

The op's doe had kids in both horns of her uterus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Goathiker.


----------



## jerseylover14 (Jan 29, 2017)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm confused...they aren't born IN the placenta...they are born in a water sac...the placenta typically drops after birthing...and looks totally different


Yes. I am aware, I guess my wording was not what I meant. My doe had twins that were premature. Each one barely weighing a pound each. Then she had the placenta. Twins were born 3 minutes apart. Following the first placenta my doe had another baby who weighed 2 and 1/2 lbs ( kinda small but full term),followed by a second placenta. Baby number 3 was born about 15 min after the first two babies.
All the babies were born alive. We had a rough time the first two days. The first born baby wouldn't eat at first and I couldn't get him warm, momma had even stopped licking him. I ended up giving him a bath in my sink in really warm water, shortly after he took a bottle. A few minutes after that the mom started licking him again.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, gotcha 

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## jerseylover14 (Jan 29, 2017)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, gotcha
> 
> Glad he is doing better.


Thanks!


----------



## jerseylover14 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well this morning at 7:25 I lost one of my premie babies. She was only one pound 2oz at birth. But all the babies were born on Thursday night. So I thought they were almost in the clear now. I just don't really know what went wrong. They have been eating every 2-3 hours, she was fine and standing at the 4 am feeding. I'm just at a loss for what went wrong. She was eating just fine peeing and pooping milk poop. At about 6:30 when I checked on her she was talking, but had went limp. I tried like hell, but it just didn't work. I feel so guilty like it's my fault.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

jerseylover14 said:


> Well this morning at 7:25 I lost one of my premie babies. She was only one pound 2oz at birth. But all the babies were born on Thursday night. So I thought they were almost in the clear now. I just don't really know what went wrong. They have been eating every 2-3 hours, she was fine and standing at the 4 am feeding. I'm just at a loss for what went wrong. She was eating just fine peeing and pooping milk poop. At about 6:30 when I checked on her she was talking, but had went limp. I tried like hell, but it just didn't work. I feel so guilty like it's my fault.


I'm sorry for your loss. Preemies are so delicate.

Premature kids are often begun on Dexamethasone (steroid) almost immediately to aid in lung development which is the last thing to happen in-utero. Also, it is typical to begin antibiotics right away as the poorly developed lungs are susceptible to pneumonia. Premature kids normally need to be kept on heat for a week or more as they do not moderate their body temperatures well. Supplemental selenium and injections of B-Complex are also typically helpful to increase preemie survival.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her. She probably had something going on internally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry...as Salty said..preemies are difficult


----------

